# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  What are your top 10 dishes & top 5 desserts ?

## Maciamo

Simple question. But for most people, the answer is far from easy. It took me some good thinking before making my list of all time favourites. Here it is :

*Top 10 dishes (not necessarily in order) :*

- Pasta (linguine, spaghetti, farfalle, lasagna...)
- Sushi 
- Indian Curry (esp. Butter Chicken or Tikka Massala)
- Burritos & Enchilada
- Cheese Fondue
- Deer with cooked pears/apples and cranberry sauce
- Orange duck (canard a l'orange)
- Chicken a la Kiev
- Foie gras with onion jam and sweet white wine
- Israeli Felafel

Chinese food is great, but I couldn't come up with one particular dish that deserved to be in the top 10 all by itself.

*Top 5 desserts*

- Chocolate mousse (made with black Cote d'Or chocolate)
- Italian Ice Cream
- Pannacota
- Berries _tartelette_
- Fruit salad made of fresh (Asian) mango, melon, berries and orange juice

----------


## Tsuyoiko

You're right Maciamo, this isn't as easy as it seems at first!

Here are mine - they are all vegetarian versions, as I don't eat my little animal friends!

Meals:

1. Nachos - with guacamole, salsa, cheese, sour cream and jalapenos
2. Chilli with yellow rice
3. Spaghetti with spicy lentil & tomato sauce
4. Sausage & apple casserole with onion & cranberry gravy
5. Christmas dinner - roast & mashed potatoes, honey glazed carrots & parsnips, sage & onion stuffing, Yorkshire pudding and cranberry sauce
6. Boiled egg and new potato salad with vinaigrette
7. Cornish pasties - with lentils instead of meat
8. Curry - usually curried cauliflowers & peas, dahl, bombay potatoes and naan bread
9. Aubergines, courgettes, peppers & red onions roasted in olive oil, garlic and rosemary
10. Barbecue - vegeburgers, hot dogs and vegetable kebabs

Desserts:

1. White chocolate & raspberry cheesecake
2. Blueberry muffins
3. Ginger cake and custard
4. Belgian waffles with bananas and vanilla ice cream
5. Trifle

----------


## Kara_Nari

:Silly:  *My favourite subject... FOOD!*  :Silly: 

Favourite Dinners:
*1* Indian (Butter chicken.. which I learnt was actually invented in England... True or false?

*2* Pasta (any form without seafood)

*3* Roast Pork and veges with gravy, apple sauce and cheese sauce!

*4* Kimchi Jjigae (Korean spicy soup)

*5* Pizza (Prefer Vegetarian or Potato and Bacon)

*6* My mothers gourmet dinner party meals!

*7* Japanese food (Okonomiyaki, Kakuni, MOS teriyaki chicken burger, Yaki soba... the list goes on.....)

*8* Chunky potatoes with cheese, bacon, onion and sour cream

*9* Wholegrain toast with vegemite

*10* Massaman curry from Thailand

Maybe I will make another list, this is just stuff off the top of my head for now  :Laughing: 

Desserts.... a lot of them used to be my favourite, but I cant eat some of them now.

*1* Apple crumble and icecream (or Peach crumble)

*2* Black Forest Gateaux (sp)

*3* Chocolate self saucing pudding

*4* Choux cream (profiteroles) with rum chocolate icing!

*5* Trifle! (custard, cream, fruit, sponge cake... and a bit of liquor!)

----------


## misa.j

I love this thread! It is a tough one because I have many more dishes I like.
Favorite 10:in no particular order

-Paella
-Sushi with toro
-Fried or raw oysters with lemon
-Indian curry
-Any pasta dish, especially with shrimp scampi
-Chicken pot pie with pastry crust
-New England clam chowder
-Risotto with seafood & parmesan cheese
-Grilled wild salmon with rice pilaf
-B-B-Q of all kinds(shish kebab, Korean beef etc)

Deserts are even harder, I don't eat them often enough.

-Green tea ice cream
-Walnut cake
-Fresh fruits
-Milk pudding
-Cassis sorbet

----------


## Anchyyy

Favourite in no particular order :Sad:  just five i remember how to write in english :Relieved: )

-sushi
-curry rice
-pizza
-spaghetti
-lasagna

Well my favourite desert is defenetly the old good over mura moving pie!!  :Laughing:  Yeah i know it has a strange name...  :Laugh out loud:

----------


## Sensuikan San

Hmmmm.... Hmmmmmmmmm.... Not too difficult ...

*10 Main Dishes (In No Order):*

Tripe a la mode de Caen
My wife's Pork Tenderloin in Barbecue sauce -on a bed of long grain rice.
Knackwurst & Sauerkraut.
English "Fish n'Chips"(!)
Sweet and sour ... anything.
Bouef Bourguignon.
Any selection of Nigirizushi.
Lasagna (Especially if it's 'homemade'!)
Pizza - but it _must_ have anchovies on it ...!
Chateaubriand Steak

*Desserts are hard - I don't usually partake - but will go for:*

Vanilla ice cream
Fresh Fruit
Strawberries and fresh cream
Tiramisu
Eclairs

*"Burp"!*

W

----------


## Ma Cherie

I love talking about food.  :Cool:  

my top dishes:
-Shrimp Chow Mein (with eggrolls)
-Beef & Chedder melt sandwhiches
-Lasanga (especially with lots of parmasan cheese)
-Pizza (with lots of olives and cheese and parmasan cheese)

my top desserts:
-fresh ripe strawbarries
-fresh ripe mangos
-ripe pineapple
-candied chestnuts
-strawbarry cheescake
-eclairs
-cookie dough ice cream

----------


## Kara_Nari

Can we have snacks as well????
My favourite snack in New Zeland was:

Mini crackers with Pate and Kikorangi blue cheese

Garlic bread with bacon, tomato, kikorangi blue cheese and more cheese! Grilled mmmmm

Avocado on toast

----------


## Tsuyoiko

My favourite snack is just toast. But it has to be seeded bread (poppy seeds, millet, sunflower seeds, linseed and sesame) with olive oil spread. Yum!

----------


## Doc

I don't like talking much about food, but I guess I'll give it a shot.

My Favorite Meals (not in any particular order): 

1.) Subway (namely the Subway Melt, Pizza Sub, Ham Sub, and Meatball Sub)
2.) Sweet and Sour Chicken (Chinese food is the best)
3.) Hamburgers and Tater Tots (homemade yum!)
4.) Seafood Dishes (namely cod, shrimp, crab, and lobster)
5.) Wraps and Dips (Applebees has a great Asian Chicken Wrap that I always get)
6.) Italian Dishes (namely parmasian chicken and dishes with red tomato sauce)
7.) Steak Dinners (Oi, Longhorn rocks okay?!)
8.) Ramen and Hot Pockets (Odd combination I know)
9.) Any kind of Chicken dinner
10.) Homemade Roast Beef Pot Pie (Yummy!)

My Favorite Deserts (In order): 

1.) Pumpkin Pie
2.) Classic Yellow Cake with Whipped White Icing
3.) Cinnamon Rolls
4.) Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough Cheesecake (talk about arteries hardening!)
5.) Classic Walnut Fudge Brownie Ice Cream Sundae

Doc  :Wavey:

----------


## Ma Cherie

As for snacks, I like wasabi covered peanuts, mustard pretzals, and chedder popcorn.  :Poh:

----------


## Akakubisan

My favorites (also in no particular order)
Crab - freshly caught and cooked in seawater (Oh this is good when you can get it)
Pot Roast w/potatoes, carrots, onions etc. - Homemade of course
Small dishes from an Izakaya - doesn't really matter which ones
Pork loin roast on a grill - I have a friend in Tennessee that does this wonderfully
Thai curry
Burritos - if they are made well
Eggs, hashbrowns and toast with tabasco
I can't think of any more at this time

Deserts
Homemade rhubarb pie - I love this stuff
Ben and Jerry's ice cream - though I am starting to think ColdStone is better
Fresh Berries 
Cheesecake

----------


## Flashjeff

Hmmm! Let me see....

*Meals:*
1) *THE PHILLY CHEESESTEAK!!!* Accept no substitutes!!
2) Spaghetti & meatballs
3) Pizza Hut's Meat Lover's Pizza (I affectionally call it "The Dead Animal Special")
4) Fried chicken
5) Baked ham
6) Roast turkey
7) Pot roast
8) Meat loaf
9) London broil
10) Fried shrimp

*Desserts:*
1) Apple pie
2) Vanilla ice cream
3) Frosted cinnamon Pop Tarts
4) Oreo cookies with milk
5) Jell-O (any flavor)

 :Cool:

----------


## Tsuyoiko

> 3) Pizza Hut's Meat Lover's Pizza (I affectionally call it "The Dead Animal Special")


Simon's favourite meal is mixed grill. I call it 'assorted corpses'.

----------

